# Opel Astra LCD Screen and Gauge Cluster



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I owned a Nissan Pulsar once and the instrument lights started failing. When the auto electrician replaced them for me he said better to replace the lot and asked what colour instrument lighting I would like. Maybe the Cruze lights are the same and all you need is coloured globes?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

The cluster should be fairly easy if anyone's bold enough to try it. The Cruze is too new for people to start getting crazy and experimenting. But once they start popping up in parts yards I think the creativity will come out.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

